# DD Monsoon wiring MK4 GTI



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

Looking for a break down of the wiring on both green and gray plugs on the DD monsoon for the MK4 GTI
unfortunately after the template change, all the info posted here is not available. would apreciate if someone know and could post the info here. Thank in advance


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

Plugs connect to the Monsoon amp that is. Not the one behind the DD Monsoon Radio


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## luckylindy03 (Sep 19, 2009)

im looking for the same thing... i want to install a subwoofer without screwing around with a new headunit or amp.


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eastonzcarbon (Mar 3, 2010)

*wiring....*

I am having the same problem with my car, I have the monsoon stero and want to know what wire goes to what speaker where it comes off my amp. I have a sub that I want to wire in, without messing with my head unit. If anyone out there knows which wire connects to which speaker that would be great  But until then I will just play a guessing game and hope I am right.


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

cant believe nobody has the wiring diagram of the rear plugs


----------



## eastonzcarbon (Mar 3, 2010)

i think i am about to go to the dealership and ask them to help, i hope they dont charge me much.


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Try this...I don't remember where but I found it a while ago when I hooked up my brothers Jetta with a new amp. I'm pretty sure they were all right. Hope it helps :thumbup: 

Here's the wires out of the [Monsoon] amp on the green connector: 
1 + Left Rear Woofer Pur  
2 – Left Rear Woofer Brn  
3 + Right Rear Woofer Pur  
4 – Right Rear Woofer Brn  
5 + Left Rear Tweeter Blu  
6 – Left Rear Tweeter Brn/Blu  
7 + Right Rear Tweeter Blu  
8 – Right Rear Tweeter Brn/Blu  
9 + Left Front Tweeter Red/Grn  
10 – Right Front Tweeter Brn/Red  
11 – Left Front Tweeter Brn/Grn  
12 + Right Front Tweeter Red  
13 – Left Front Woofer Brn/Ylw  
14 + Left Front Woofer Ylw  
15 – Right Front Woofer Brn/Wht  
16 + Right Front Woofer Wht 
Here's the wires in (from the HU) on the grey connector 
14 + In Left Rear Blu  
15 – In Left Rear Brn  
17 – In Right Rear Brn  
18 + In Right Rear Grn  
20 + In Left Front Ylw  
21 – In Left Front Brn  
23 + In Right Front Brn  
24 – In Right Front Red 
I am not too sure of the polarity of the wires that have green or red in the pair (9-12 Out, 17+18 In). I'll look at it a little closer tonight and see if there are any problems with this list, Also if the colors are wrong, please let me know, I am color blind and had someone help me.


----------



## drunken (Aug 28, 2006)

In this page you can fin all kind diagrams for the different models . 

http://www.angelfire.com/mech/dro_vw/VW_Double-Din_Installation_Tutorial.pdf 

Good Luck


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

this is great guys! thank you all:thumbup:


----------



## eastonzcarbon (Mar 3, 2010)

*Wiring diagram for 03 jetta with monsoon sound*

hey guys just called crutchfield and they have a ton of free stuff you can find under their support link, i did it over the phone and here is what i have found. It works for what i am looking for and am sure it will help you out. 


go to this link. 
http://www.crutchfield.com/app/Support/KnowledgeBase.aspx?ifs=jetta 2003


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

FOUND IT:

HERE IS WHAT I CAME ACROSS

Green Connector:

FUNCTION	PIN	WIRE COLOR
Left Rear Woofer +	1	RD/GN
Left Rear Woofer -	2	BN/GN
Right Rear Woofer +	3	BU
Right Rear Woofer -	4	BN/BU
Left Rear Tweeter +	5	BN
Left Rear Tweeter -	6	BK
Right Rear Tweeter +	7	GN
Right Rear Tweeter -	8	BK
Left Front Tweeter +	9	WT
Right Front Tweeter +	10	YW
Left Front Tweeter -	11	BK
Right Front Tweeter -	12	BK
Left Front Woofer -	13	BN/WT
Left Front Woofer +	14	BU/WT
Right Front Woofer -	15	BN/RD
Right Front Woofer +	16	RD
Constant 12 Volt	18	RD
Chassis Ground	19	BN
Chassis Ground	20	BN
Constant 12 Volt	21	RD
Chassis Ground	22	BN
Constant 12 Volt	23	RD


Grey Connector

FUNCTION	PIN	WIRE COLOR
Left Rear + Input	37	WT
Left Rear - Input	38	BK
Right Rear - Input	40	BK
Right Rear + Input	41	BN
Left Front + Input	43	YW
Left Front - Input	44	BK
Right Front - Input	46	BK
Right Front + Input	47	GN


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)

so i pulled a monsoon out of a buddies car because mine got taken before i bought the car.. i wired the plugs all up and i have 2 reds and 2 browns left over and dont know where they go.. i dont have anywhere to wire them into the harness.. should i just splict them in with the power and ground??? my headunit turns on but i have no sound?! PLEASE HELPP


----------



## antirice1 (Dec 6, 2003)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead but does anyone have the pdf file for the wiring diagram they can post or pm me I need it cause I have to re wire my amp it was cut out by the previous owner and I wired it wrong so its draining my battery and and I don't have sound on the passenger front.... 

Please help


----------

